# RDA on tarot nano



## louis062 (25/4/17)

hey gays im new here and i have the new tarot nano 80w tc mod i want to know if i can pop a RDA on there and if it will be safe


----------



## Stosta (25/4/17)

Hey @louis062 and welcome to the forum!

I'm only a little gay but I'll reply anyways (I'm assuming you meant to say "hi guys").

You can indeed put an RDA on the Tarot Nano, the safety aspect of it depends on the resistance of the build in the RDA. So what coils are in there?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/17)

Yes you can @louis062.


----------



## louis062 (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey @louis062 and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm only a little gay but I'll reply anyways (I'm assuming you meant to say "hi guys").
> 
> You can indeed put an RDA on the Tarot Nano, the safety aspect of it depends on the resistance of the build in the RDA. So what coils are in there?


i haven't doen a build yet wanted to find out first to what ohm can i go and still be safe?


----------



## louis062 (25/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey @louis062 and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm only a little gay but I'll reply anyways (I'm assuming you meant to say "hi guys").
> 
> You can indeed put an RDA on the Tarot Nano, the safety aspect of it depends on the resistance of the build in the RDA. So what coils are in there?


i want to put in a build that will push 80 watts with no problems.


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/17)

@Stosta you make me laugh!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (25/4/17)

louis062 said:


> i want to put in a build that will push 80 watts with no problems.



That's pushing the boundries of that mod to be honest ...... remember to use ohms calc mkay .....


----------



## louis062 (25/4/17)

Gizmo said:


> @Stosta you make me laugh!!


and why is that? because im asking for help im still new to this why don't you help instead of laugh

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Daniel (25/4/17)

louis062 said:


> and why is that? because im asking for help im still new to this why don't you help instead of laugh



@Gizmo @Stosta , we have a lively one here LOL

Calm down , the comment was not directed at you , but if that's your attitude I suggest you tone down ..... maybe look at your original post and follow the conversation from there ...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (25/4/17)

louis062 said:


> and why is that? because im asking for help im still new to this why don't you help instead of laugh



Hang bal tjom, that comment was not directed at you, whenever you see a username like this ( @Daniel @Gizmo or @Stosta ) it means the post is directed at that username. 

To chime in on your question, there is no reason you cannot put an rda on the Tarot, just build within the confines of the mod and you will be safe.


----------



## louis062 (25/4/17)

Daniel said:


> @Gizmo @Stosta , we have a lively one here LOL
> 
> Calm down , the comment was not directed at you , but if that's your attitude I suggest you tone down ..... maybe look at your original post and follow the conversation from there ...


i saw that after i send the message and i apologize for that im very sorry


----------



## Daniel (25/4/17)

You not giving us much to work with here @louis062 , but I will try and give my 2c here.

Firstly what RDA are you referring to ?
Also will you want to build single coil or dual coil ? This greatly affects battery life.
What wire will you be using ?

Some quick stats on the Tarrot Nano :
Standby Current: under 35A , which equates to probably max 20A constant current (so when you pulsing your mod button by pressing it continiuosly when vaping)
Voltage Range: 0 - 8.5 V
Battery Cell: 2500mah Built In Battery
Output Wattage: 5w to 80w
Suitable Atomizer: 0.05 - 5 ohm

Your limiting factor here is battery , and standby current.

Also Tarrot seems to be 23mm wide , so any RDA larger than that will have overhang (if you OCD like that  ) 

If you will be vaping at 80w I'm afraid your battery life will suffer ..... I would say a comfortable 0.5ohms would be the lowest I'd go which lends a good balance between flavor/cloud production and battery life.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## louis062 (25/4/17)

Daniel said:


> You not giving us much to work with here @louis062 , but I will try and give my 2c here.
> 
> Firstly what RDA are you referring to ?
> Also will you want to build single coil or dual coil ? This greatly affects battery life.
> ...


thanks @Daniel that was what im looking for now will you use a duel or a single coil for that?


----------



## Daniel (25/4/17)

louis062 said:


> thanks @Daniel that was what im looking for now will you use a duel or a single coil for that?



Again , depends on what RDA you are building on. I prefer single coil , some RDAs to consider : 

Single Coil (and really only one to consider here) : 
Hadaly (authentic seems to be discontinued , so try the SXK Clone) 

Dual Coil 

Goon 
DRUGA 
CSMNT
Govad 
...to name a few .... search the forum , uncle @KZOR has done some reviews on some of the above ......


----------



## Schnappie (25/4/17)

@louis062 my 2c:
I have had the hadaly on my tarot nano before and it works perfectly.

Try and stick to 22mm rda's, otherwise you will have overhang on the mod!


----------

